# Which DVD Writer is Reliable and Durable ?



## sudhanshu39 (Nov 14, 2010)

Please tell me which DVD Writer has long-life and burn sensitive Data to DVDs and CDs, which could be reliably read for long time.

Thanks


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

Almost all d brands r same.Sony,LG,Samsung,LiteOn...Take ur pick..So far I've used products from 3 c/os Sony(1st 2),LG,Samsung.I found all d 3 to b good.No complaints!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Almost all d brands r same.Sony,LG,Samsung,LiteOn...Take ur pick..So far I've used products from 3 c/os Sony(1st 2),LG,Samsung.I found all d 3 to b good.No complaints!!


really you are saying this? Lol sony has peculiar problems.imo lg is good.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 14, 2010)

It varies from person to person.... Different person faces different experience with different brands....


----------



## virajkin (Nov 14, 2010)

For me Sony is good. Still using a 4.5 yrs old Sony DVD-RW with no complaints. Burned more than 800 CD/DVD on that (I am NOT lying)
Another LG was dead only in 1.5 yrs without burning much
So got a new Sony which is also good (Burned 100 copies so far)


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Tech.Masti said:


> It varies from person to person.... Different person faces different experience with different brands....



I've used ssb's pc so i know.

I have an lg combo drive and sony dvd writer. Dvd writer does not read dvd +r


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 14, 2010)

+1  for LG..  stay away from sony and samsung..

Liteon/moserbaer is also good


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

I once read on a review on digit that lite on writers are the best, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 14, 2010)

+2 for Sony. Used LG for 6 months, got corrupted, used Lite On for just 2 months, got damaged, from July,2008 I am using Sony DVD-RW, till today not a single problem. So I'd highly recommend Sony though it surely depends user to user.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

Gollum said:


> really you are saying this? Lol sony has peculiar problems.imo lg is good.



Dude but d other Sony writer is still workin..so can't complain abt 1 tho it ws a big pain in d a$$ for me...Anyways these days DVD writer hv bcome so cheap 1 cn buy a new 1 even if 1 concs out!!..Yest at a few shops I inquired abt DVD writers - Sony SATA writer for 1.1k,LG for 1.1k,Samsung for 1k...



ithehappy said:


> it surely depends user to user.



I think u meant "purely"..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Best if one buys two drives of two      different brands. But that is not a good idea .


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 14, 2010)

+1 for LG..had used samsung dvd writer and it started giving me prob after a year or so..lite on sucks(stopped functionin after 2 months)..never used a sonx..but my lg hasn't given me ne trouble in these 2 years..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2010)

all drives fail but Sony failure rate is highest. the old Sony drives used to be best but nowadays quality have came down. i'll say pick according to serve provided.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ with Sam on d quality of old Sony writers.I bot my 1st DVD writer,which ws SONY,5 n a half yrs ago n its still workin.I bot a 2nd writer,again SONY,3 n a quarter yrs ago but busted a couple of months bk.Tht tells u abt d quality of new products.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Samsung is teh suck. It scratches the dvd


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 14, 2010)

are asus dvd writers good?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

I dun think many ppl use it..better stick to stuff thts widely used!!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 14, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> I think u meant "purely"..



No I meant 'surely', but you can add 'purely' with that. 

And yes nowadays the price has gone down so rapidly as well as the quality of the products. I don't like it


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ with Sam on d quality of old Sony writers.I bot my 1st DVD writer,which ws SONY,5 n a half yrs ago n its still workin.I bot a 2nd writer,again SONY,3 n a quarter yrs ago but busted a couple of months bk.Tht tells u abt d quality of new products.



i used 3 DVD writers (1 was a combo drive till now). 

*1st:* 5yrs ago. brought new PC & brought a LG combo drive. after 1.5yrs it started problem with reading DVDs. some Digit DVD were read. some don't. also found CRC (cyclic redundancy check) error on many DVDs & finally CDs. soon it died in 2yrs.

*2nd:*Sony DVD writer (boxed). worked just fine for 6months & than BANG. problems. errors. changed it (at Rashi Peripherals). gt a replacement. but i feel its a used part. changed it when just 1 week warranty was left. warranty over, writer over.

*3rd:* LG DVD writer (using currently). no problem till now. 2-3 months old.

i not saying those writers went bad cause of technical defects but maybe cause of the cheap 450W frontech PSU i was using then.



Gollum said:


> Samsung is teh suck. It scratches the dvd



scratches DVD  wait, let me check.............. aah, mine is LG. i safe 



papul1993 said:


> are asus dvd writers good?



Pioneer relabeled. Pioneer DVD writers were one of best but Asus writers sucks lot. partly due to Rashi. Rashi mayn't replace your DVD writer, depending on their "mood".



ithehappy said:


> And yes nowadays the price has gone down so rapidly as well as the quality of the products. I don't like it



even a cheap 1k handset comes in a box nowadays with proper manual & all. DVD writers doesn't even comes sometimes. just you'll get is a disc reading "NERO.........." & if you lucky, a packet of screws (i not received on the LG drive).


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

I have an lg dvd combo derive which does not read cd s but can only read dvd-r and my sony dvd writer can not read dvd  r


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> even a cheap 1k handset comes in a box nowadays with proper manual & all. DVD writers doesn't even comes sometimes. just you'll get is a disc reading "NERO.........." & if you lucky, a packet of screws (i not received on the LG drive).



I got my new(abt 2 months old) LG writer with a disc n manual but d new(abt new 2 months old) Samsung didn't come with anythin,only d writer in a plastic!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2010)

Gollum said:


> I have an lg dvd combo derive which does not read cd s but can only read dvd-r and my sony dvd writer can not read dvd  r



DVD RW are getting so cheap nowadays, i doubt if they use proper quality lens.



ssb1551 said:


> I got my new(abt 2 months old) LG writer with a disc n manual but d new(abt new 2 months old) Samsung didn't come with anythin,only d writer in a plastic!!



these (LG, Samsung) ppls practices their cost cutting measures everywhere. i feel in near future they mayn't even come with the plastic. just bare drive.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i feel in near future they mayn't even come with the plastic. just bare drive.



..well quite possible but d prices hv stagnated for quite a while now!Now we need d prices of branded dual-layer DVDs to come down.70 bucks for a MoserBaer dual layer DVD is too much for me!!


----------



## RaptorX (Nov 14, 2010)

I have had positive experiences with lite-on drives. My old combo drive from many years ago still works fine. Since I recently bought a new dvd writer, I have now kept my old combo drive away, to be used as a backup incase the new drive suddenly conks off.

Last I checked, most of these dvd writers cost anywhere from 850 to 1100 bucks. Also, the LG and Samsung drives were sold in a plastic sheet with a cd. I'm not sure if these oem drives even come with a sata cable(Need clarification regarding this). The Lite-on and ASUS writers I saw, were sold in their respective boxes. It doesn't matter though, as there's hardly anything extra in the box besides slightly better packaging,a nero disc,sata cable, and a thin instruction manual.

On a side note....blank sony dvd's are still pretty expensive(25rs). I would have thought they would come down in price. No idea about Moser baer dvd quality.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^SONY DVDs for 25 bucks!!..is it a single layer or dual?At my place I get 1 for 15 bucks!!Moser Baer quality is good.Infact Moser Baer makes d DVDs for SONY,HP..but they sell it usin their brand name!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ..well quite possible but d prices hv stagnated for quite a while now!Now we need d prices of branded dual-layer DVDs to come down.70 bucks for a MoserBaer dual layer DVD is too much for me!!



yes. no price drop since ~2yrs (friend brought DVD writer for ~1200 1yr ago & me 1050 3months ago).

and the good news, DL dvds not available at my place. it sounds strange but the major PC shops don't have stock of them.



RaptorX said:


> I have had positive experiences with lite-on drives. My old combo drive from many years ago still works fine. Since I recently bought a new dvd writer, I have now kept my old combo drive away, to be used as a backup incase the new drive suddenly conks off.



nowadays lite-on or moserbear DVD-RW are better to get than the reputed ones. BTW how much lite-on cost? cheaper than LG-Samsung?



RaptorX said:


> Last I checked, most of these dvd writers cost anywhere from 850 to 1100 bucks. Also, the LG and Samsung drives were sold in a plastic sheet with a cd. I'm not sure if these oem drives even come with a sata cable(Need clarification regarding this).



Sata cable? they don't even provide screws or manual (considered important by many) which cost next to nothing & you asking for sata cable? if they bundle a 15 bucks cheap sata cable they'll bump the price by a 100 or so.



RaptorX said:


> The Lite-on and ASUS writers I saw, were sold in their respective boxes. It doesn't matter though, as there's hardly anything extra in the box besides slightly better packaging,a nero disc,sata cable, and a thin instruction manual.



so you have something to carry the drive (to Rashi) when it goes off after a few months of usage (talking about ASUSsssssssss.......). and you are told they won't accept it for warranty cause the sata cable is missing or the disc have some scratch or the user manual is missing (typical Rashi style) 

also with so MANY accessories, they bound cost around 1.5k



ssb1551 said:


> ^^SONY DVDs for 25 bucks!!..is it a single layer or dual?At my place I get 1 for 15 bucks!!Moser Baer quality is good.Infact Moser Baer makes d DVDs for SONY,HP..but they sell it usin their brand name!



definitely single layer. thankfully we not have Apple DVDs here (do they manufacture DVD?) else it'll easily cost you *ONLY Rs.250*. so cheap price


----------



## jeetu (Nov 15, 2010)

Dvd Writers - The quality of new Samsung , sony and LG are just horrible, maybe because its an OEM issue.
The best i have seen in recent times are Boxed HP. ( best readers and damn good writers)

For Blank Dvd's nothing comes close to Verbitim DVD+R for single layer. Almost all dvd's give 99+ on dvdinfro quality rating.  Rest are 95+. These cost between 500-550 Rs for 50 dvd pack.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been using sony dvd's for a long time now.haven't given me much problems. It all depends on how you store your dvds.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

jeetu said:


> Dvd Writers - The quality of new Samsung , sony and LG are just horrible, maybe because its an OEM issue.
> The best i have seen in recent times are Boxed HP. ( best readers and damn good writers)
> 
> For Blank Dvd's nothing comes close to Verbitim DVD+R for single layer. Almost all dvd's give 99+ on dvdinfro quality rating.  Rest are 95+. These cost between 500-550 Rs for 50 dvd pack.



I came across a shop which hd those writers.I never tot they were tht good!R HP writers tht good?
No doubt abt Verbatim.They r d best!But sadly it aint available at my place.Moreover these days wid all d m720p prints out single layer DVDs bcome expensive to store...thts y ppl like me need dual layer DVD prices to come down to affordable limit!I wont mind payin 25 bucks for a dual layer DVD but 70/75 is too much!


----------



## RaptorX (Nov 15, 2010)

@Sam- In most of these pc recommendation threads here and on the other indian forums, I see lg recommended quite often. Every shop I visited was selling this exact same oem model:
Newegg.com - LG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 22X DVD-R 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA DVD Burner - CD / DVD Burners
The newegg feedback made me reconsider. Prime then offered this ASUS model for 1100/-: Newegg.com - ASUS Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners
The reviews of this drive seem great but I've read about so many bad experiences with Rashi products that I picked up a Lite-on instead. Apparently, it seems like the shop was finding it hard to sell off the lite-on drives. Maybe lack of brand awareness? Recent quality-dip? Anyway, he gave it for 900/- box & all (screws too). IIRC the lg oem drive was for 850/-.

-I don't think I have ever seen verbatim dvds.  The only dvds I have access to are Sony SL for 25rs and Moser Baer SL for 20rs. Quite steep.


----------



## ramzsys (Nov 15, 2010)

The earlier LITEON was durable, i mean you can write all day long. In the current times, Sony is least worse than the rest. LG can play slightly damaged discs too, but LG fails in reliability. Go for SONY SAMSUNG or LG.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

"Sony is least worse than the rest" - do u mean its better thn d rest?


----------



## halo1 (Nov 17, 2010)

My Samsung CD/DVD drive stopped working after 2.5-3 yrs of usage. 
After reading all of the above posts, the OP will be more confused than before... Some of them are recommending SONY..while others are telling to go for LG!!!

The bottom line is that nowadays the DVD writers have become so cheap that they are not reliable anymore. I am planning to buy DVD writer and i am also confused regarding the same!!!! (


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 18, 2010)

just get the cheapest available option. when it goes bad, don't even bother to get it repaired. just take out your frustration on that 1.5pound device till it shatters.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

lg/samsung/sony ...all are same

if u can find hp then its good

if u *really* wanna buy a good drive then look out for PLEXTOR brand
it will be 1k to 1.5k costlier than other brands


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 18, 2010)

PLEXTOR!!New 1 for me!!n WHOA!!1-1.5k more than other brands!!Hey you sure it aint an external one?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

yup
and thats the basic model i'm talkin about
the higher models burn larger holes in the pocket


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 18, 2010)

^^ how many more days will those drive last?


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Nov 18, 2010)

I am using for 10 months LG DVD Writer hasn't given problem when I burn dual layer DVDs.When you burn disc with lower speeds any brand's writer is good performer.But still Verbatim are best but not available.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

@sammy
dunno
but much more than other brands


----------



## jeetu (Nov 27, 2010)

Most Moser Baer and HP dvd drives are actually Lite-On with different firmware. When warranty expires if you wish you can cross-flash with Lite-on firmware to get some improvement.
Where do you live RaptorX ? Try to buy 50 pack dvd its lot cheaper.


----------

